# cable chargeur pour Ipod shuffle



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un Ipod shuffle avant dernière génération dont j'ai perdu la station d'accueil faisant office de chargeur. J'ai voulu racheter aujourd'hui un cable pouvant reliant mon Ipod à la prise USB de mon mac mais son prix à l'apple center est de 19 euros !! je voulais savoir si on pouvait utiliser tout autre cable (mini jack - usb) pour brancher mon Ipod shuffle au mac ou s'il fallait absolument ce cable ci que je trouve vraiment cher !!
merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

Personne ne sait ?
Suis je obligé d'acheter le cable Apple à presque 20 euros ?


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2009)

Il existe plein d'autres choix, entre 2 et 10 &#8364;. Va voir sur Amazon.fr par exemple, en tapant "shuffle"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

oui il en existe plusieurs mais comment est on sûr qu'ils soient bien compatibles ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2009)

djayhh a dit:


> oui il en existe plusieurs mais comment est on sûr qu'ils soient bien compatibles ??



Ben, il me semble bien que la fiche qui se raccorde à l'iPod est assez exclusive au modèle, non ?...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, il me semble bien que la fiche qui se raccorde à l'iPod est assez exclusive au modèle, non ?...



c'est pour cela que je me permet de poser la question. certes c'est un mini jack mais est ce que tous les mini jacks sont compatibles ??


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2009)

Dans la description du produit, c'est indiqué.


----------

